# How to deal with the reaction to Nuflor?



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yoda went to the vet today due to being off and a yucky sounding cough. Vet said it isn't pneumonia, yet, so scripted Nuflor, 3X every other day and said that it hurts like an SOB for the goat. Well, he was right, he gave the first one tonight and Yoda, who normally is a bit (quite a bit) of a drama queen, was off her drama queen kick tonight except for that. It's been a while since I have seen anything lose it over an injection like that. Is there anything to take the edge off or make it easier on all involved. My holder doesn't handle sceaming goat well either.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did he give it IM? My goats don't seem to hate Nuflor anymore than any other shot.
I give it SQ though.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

there is a form of nuflor that isn't as painful. Hopefully someone else on the forum can tell us what it is. It's not coming to me right now.

I also believe my nuflor is once every 48hrs. wondering why your vet said 3x/day.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> there is a form of nuflor that isn't as painful. Hopefully someone else on the forum can tell us what it is. It's not coming to me right now.
> I also believe my nuflor is once every 48hrs. wondering why your vet said 3x/day.


 I wonder if they meant 3cc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think she meant 3 shots total given every other day.

Did you give it SQ or IM?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

ewwww - I think it's Nuflor GOLD


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> there is a form of nuflor that isn't as painful. Hopefully someone else on the forum can tell us what it is. It's not coming to me right now.
> 
> I also believe my nuflor is once every 48hrs. wondering why your vet said 3x/day.


Sorry, sorry, sorry 3X total, every other day, today, Thursday, Saturday. He said IM


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this a large animals vet familiar with Caprines? It should be SQ. If you are doing IM in the back leg there is a nerve you risk hitting that can cause damage. And if she doesn't have pneumonia why the antibiotics? Over use can lead to antibiotic resistant infections. Try SQ I bet she wont be anwhere near as bad. Make sure it reaches room temperature before giving it as well because cold antibiotics are even more painful, and they don't work as well. Does she have a fever? You could give her some vitamin c. Plus probiotics because anitbiotics kill the good stuff to.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is the only goat vet in the area and he seemed to have his stuff together. We are new to the goats, so any help is welcome. There is a story behind the antiboitics that I am not at liberty to discuss right now, but we are trying to stop a major outbreak in my little herd. Can/should nuflor be giving SQ instead of IM? He said IM in the neck, yes, she has a fever, is not her usual self, and is being slow about her feed.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

onehorse_2000 said:


> This is the only goat vet in the area and he seemed to have his stuff together. We are new to the goats, so any help is welcome. There is a story behind the antiboitics that I am not at liberty to discuss right now, but we are trying to stop a major outbreak in my little herd. Can/should nuflor be giving SQ instead of IM? He said IM in the neck, yes, she has a fever, is not her usual self, and is being slow about her feed.


Well I guess I should have said SQ is the preferred way to give a goat any shot. And if you are preventing something you can't discuss follow the vets advice. Slow to feed is better then off her feed. Call the vet and see if they can prescribe something PO since she got a loading dose IM. It would be hard for anyone to eat with a stiff neck especially since she probably doesn't feel good anway.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree about the whole neck location. I usually give in the shoulder/brisket area. Or maybe that's what you are talking about and I'm thinking more along the topline.

Nuflor is great stuff and I love the fact you give it every other day. This should clear things up I would think. I would be giving supporting vitamins, minerals, and probios too. Especially VitB (which you can give orally). 

I have given Nuflor sq just because the stinking goat was moving around on me. I'm sure it worked just not sure how well. Since you've already got 1 in her that was IM maybe if she's doing better sq is ok if you're not comfy with IM.

I would also ask the vet about Nuflor GOLD. I'm pretty sure that's the version that is less painful.

Mine are BIG drama queens when given this shot. But sometimes I can't be Mary Poppins and I always try feeding them a treat afterwards like an animal cracker.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Well I guess I should have said SQ is the preferred way to give a goat any shot. And if you are preventing something you can't discuss follow the vets advice. Slow to feed is better then off her feed. Call the vet and see if they can prescribe something PO since she got a loading dose IM. It would be hard for anyone to eat with a stiff neck especially since she probably doesn't feel good anway.


Sorry, PO?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sub Q is the way I give Nuflor, EOD, 3x is correct. I give it in the armpit area, there or close to that. The neck injection is very painful, I had a Doe react very badly with a Pen shot there once. I prefer not to give it there, unless it is truly necessary. Giving it IM makes it go through their system quicker, US, goes slower.

The Nuflor gold has banamine and Nuflor in it. I rather give it separate because, after the first shot of the gold, the goat may not need the banamine there after and I don't want to give it if it is not needed.

If this goat had a fever to start, she indeed has pneumonia. I don't understand why the vet said she did not? How is her temp now?
If she is given just Nuflor, you can give her Banamine, 1 to 2 times EOD (only if, her temp is normal or high, not sub) to stimulate appetite or give Fortified Vit B complex 6cc's this is a good size goat. to help with appetite.You cannot overdose it, so, it is OK to give a lot. Vit B complex shot,can be done daily , until her appetite returns to normal.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

PO means by mouth


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Sub Q is the way I give Nuflor, EOD, 3x is correct. I give it in the armpit area, there or close to that. The neck injection is very painful, I had a Doe react very badly with a Pen shot there once. I prefer not to give it there, unless it is truly necessary. Giving it IM makes it go through their system quicker, US, goes slower.
> 
> The Nuflor gold has banamine and Nuflor in it. I rather give it separate because, after the first shot of the gold, the goat may not need the banamine there after and I don't want to give it if it is not needed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that reaction. 2 minutes, it was over, but a nasty 2 minutes and my SO is my holder and he doesn't handle that kind of stuff well. The vet gave me Cambest, Camfest, Cam something instead of Banamine for the second dose. I don't have banamine, need to work on him for that, but he wanted it done IV by policy and I am not comfortable doing IV and my holder can't hold this goat still enough for IV, so this was the 2nd choice. I will check her temp tonight before I give her the Cam stuff, based on how she was this am, it's still a little high. We will stop for the B complex tonight. This is a 10 month old ND, roughly 33 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Banamine does not need to be given IV, just in a muscle. 

Never heard of Cambest, Camfest, so I can't help with that.


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just gave injection to 5month old boer wether (nuflor gold) and he seems to be having a bad reaction also. Gave it sq- 3 cc. He is bawling and stamping his feet, throwing himself on the ground and rubbing himself on the wall. Quite distressed. Anyone else have goats that react like that? We have given him an injection before with no reactions at all. It was disturbing to say the least.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It may have stung. But if it is a true reaction, you can give Benadryl.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

some are drama queens - mine thru herself over backwards, screamed like I killed her then flopped around like she was dying - it stung she was just fine.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I see I commented on this back in 2012. I don't agree with myself anymore. 

Nuflor stings the heck out of them. I don't think they are being drama queens. I think it hurts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, nuflor, if you fill the syringe and give it right away and has been in the fridge, it will be worse, I cup my hand around it for a while and try to warm it just a bit, before giving it, that helps some.

ALL goats hate shots, some will act out really bad, some won't.

Nuflor is given SQ for goats, in the armpit/rib area. Gently pull the skin outward and form a tent, then insert needle make sure you are not all the way through the skin and squirt it on the ground instead of putting it into the goat, feel where the needle end is through the skin, if it is positioned right then give the shot, always pull back on the syringe to see if you get blood, if you do, reinsert the needle and try again.

3x every other day, I understood when you first wrote it. That is how I do it.

If you needed to drop temp, Banamine helps with that.


----------

